

PubSub messaging: scala, Redis , Akka Actors - gtani
http://debasishg.blogspot.com/2010/04/pubsub-with-redis-and-akka-actors.html

======
BrianHammond
I am working on something similar for Node.js called NodeRed:

<http://github.com/fictorial/nodered>

